# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο του Zenith !

## mastrokostas

Μικρής έκτασης φωτιά εκδηλώθηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο του Zenith κοντά στις ακτές τις Βενετίας γύρω στις 3:00 το πρωί !Η φωτιά αντιμετωπίστηκε άμεσα από το πλήρωμα ,πριν πάρει ανεξέλικτες διαστάσεις . Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Βενετία ,για να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες επισκευές αποκαταστάσεις των ζημιών .Και εδώ να πούμε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στου ναυτικούς του βαποριού !

----------


## Apostolos

Πολλές φωτιές είχαμε σε επιβατηγά πλοία τα τελευταία χρόνια και προβλέπω μέτρα σύντομα να λαμβάνουν χώρα!

----------


## Alxnks

ηταν δυσκολη περιπτωση, σε δυσκολη ωρα. το πληρωμα καταφερε γρηγορα και την εσβησε και επισης φροντισε τους επιβατες (ελαβαν ολοι και σχετικο συγχαρητηριο email απο τα κεντρικα), δεν υπηρξε ο παραμικρος τραυματισμος. περασαν δυσκολες ωρες βεβαια στην προσπαθεια να το ξαναηλεκτροδοτησουν μετα που επαθε ζημια και η emergency αλλα τελικα εγινε black out για να μην επεκταθουν οι ζημιες. εχει γινει μια πρωτη εκτιμηση των ζημιων και το πλοιο σημερα ρυμουλκηθηκε στην τεργεστη για να οργανωθει η επισκευη (να μπουν συνεργεια κτλ) που την εκτιμουν στις 3-4 εβδομαδες και να επιστρεψει το πλοιο στα καθηκοντα του.

----------


## mastrokostas

> ηταν δυσκολη περιπτωση, σε δυσκολη ωρα..


Είναι αλήθεια οτι ποτε μια φωτια δεν ειναι ευκολη ! Και ποτε δεν σβήνουν μονες τους ! Κάποιοι τραβιούνται άσχημα !

----------


## Alxnks

> Είναι αλήθεια οτι ποτε μια φωτια δεν ειναι ευκολη ! Και ποτε δεν σβήνουν μονες τους ! Κάποιοι τραβιούνται άσχημα !


τραβηχτηκαν ασχημα και μετα τη φωτια (2 μερες με 2-3 συνολικες ωρες υπνου, ειδικα οι της μηχανης) προσπαθωντας να σωσουν οτι μπορουσαν και να ηλεκτροδοτησουν το πλοιο. το οποιο πηγαινε κανονικα με την emergency μεχρι που επαθε ζημια κι αυτη και τους αφησε, οποτε αγκυροβολησαν ανοιχτα της βενετιας και τελικα ρυμουλκηθηκαν στο porto marghera ωστε να αποβιβαστει ο κοσμος και να αρχισουν τις διαδικασιες για την εκτιμηση της ζημιας κτλ. και φυσικα θα τραβηχτουν ασχημα και τις επομενες 3-4 εβδομαδες κατα την επισκευη (αν και μεχρι στιγμης εχουν θεσει παλι σε λειτουργια κανα δυο γεννητριες και εχει ρευμα το πλοιο).

----------

